# How prepared are you?



## JessPrep (Mar 22, 2014)

As a new prepper I would love to know the different levels everyone is in prepping, and how long you have been prepping for. 

How long a food and water supply do you have? Do you have medicines/anti biotics? A safe zone/zones/shelters? etc. 

Thank you everyone, and I look forward to reading your replies.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MR for the love of god be nice, this one is a noob and hasn't herd of opsec yet...

valid question, all I will give ya I have been "prepping" for roughly 10 years, kicked it up a gear in the 2011 Brisbane floods after the effects of the disaster was broadcasted on my idiot box


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

JessPrep - you have heard of opsec? Security is very important and telling everyone (especially in a forum) what and how you prep is not a good idea. 

Inor and I have been prepping for many years. The rest is none of your business.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I prepare less and less and develop self sustaining ways more and more.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Since I dont honestly believe even one tenth of the people here have the ability to track someone down and that one tenth would be well advised to avoid me without invitation not to mention I am just not giving up any identifiable info.

I have everything I need for 18 months survival food,water procurement, and food procurement to extend the 18 months as well as shelter. I also have heritage seeds and farming Info since I am not a farmer. I have the tools and equipment to do just about anything post shtf. I have so much medical supply as to be rediculous. Security I have 22lr 5.56 7.62 (working on a lapua) and .50 BMG 9mm 40mm and 10mm body armor night vision and thermal. I plan on buggin out for 9-12 months then resettleing a farm and establishing a medical station and forge/machine shop.

If you got any questions feel free


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

i'm prepping for more than a year now. though i have been collecting and accumulating a lot of useful stuff before, even though i didn't call it prepping then. i do not own a bunker, submarine, tank etc. as a part of my prepping strategy. keep your prepping on a level you can comfortably afford. imo it's not smart to spend every dime on preps and really make your life miserable now. enjoy your life now, and prep to make your life more comfortable when the shtf


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm with the crowd that doesn't like to give much imfo. I can say I have a strong 4G plan - Grub (food) , Gallons (water) , Gas , Guns


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PREPPERS? Egad! I thought this was a damn dating site


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

All depends on cash, priority's and motivation.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> PREPPERS? Egad! I thought this was a damn dating site


Google AdSense must be working. As soon as I opened this page with Slippy's comment, the ad at the top of the page said: "2000+ Asian Women Online"! :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Google AdSense must be working. As soon as I opened this page with Slippy's comment, the ad at the top of the page said: "2000+ Asian Women Online"! :lol:


Thank you sir! See I'm not crazy after all...


----------



## JessPrep (Mar 22, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> JessPrep - you have heard of opsec? Security is very important and telling everyone (especially in a forum) what and how you prep is not a good idea.
> 
> Inor and I have been prepping for many years. The rest is none of your business.


No MrsInor I have not heard of that, I literally started prepping 4 days ago! Yes, admittedly I am a complete NOOB! Sorry if I offended you, I understand that you don't want to go telling people your personal information, but I don't see the harm in sharing information on your prepping plans if you haven't shared your personal information. Personally I thought this forum was for preppers to share, and helping each other out, while understandably staying anonymous in real life?

Thank you everyone for your replies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have nothing but a board with a rusty nail in it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jess,
All kidding aside, OPSEC means DO NOT and I repeat, DO NOT answer any threads where these charlatans ask you to tell a story about going poop!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JessPrep said:


> No MrsInor I have not heard of that, I literally started prepping 4 days ago! Yes, admittedly I am a complete NOOB! Sorry if I offended you, I understand that you don't want to go telling people your personal information, but I don't see the harm in sharing information on your prepping plans if you haven't shared your personal information. Personally I thought this forum was for preppers to share, and helping each other out, while understandably staying anonymous in real life?
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replies, I really appreciate it.


No offense taken. What she is saying is that most here don't share exactly what we have. 

What we do share is idea's and how to's. I have been at this for a while but I still get great idea's here. Recently I have decided to start making my own vanilla. I got the idea here. It's something we can use in everyday life but also gives me barter material.

Even my wife isn't sure exactly what we have. She has agreed to the prepping idea since we live in tornado alley. The long term stuff, security and communications are my domain. My wife used to be anti-gun but now understands the need. She doesn't shoot.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

*Operations security (OPSEC)* is a term originating in US military jargon, as a process that identifies critical information to determine if friendly actions can be observed by adversary intelligence systems, determines if information obtained by adversaries could be interpreted to be useful to them, and then executes selected measures that eliminate or reduce adversary exploitation of friendly critical information.

In other words, what others don't know can't hurt you. Think in terms of TMI.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

JessPrep said:


> No MrsInor I have not heard of that, I literally started prepping 4 days ago! Yes, admittedly I am a complete NOOB! Sorry if I offended you, I understand that you don't want to go telling people your personal information, but I don't see the harm in sharing information on your prepping plans if you haven't shared your personal information. Personally I thought this forum was for preppers to share, and helping each other out, while understandably staying anonymous in real life?
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replies, I really appreciate it.


we all started somewhere... opsec has been explained, just hoping MR is feeling forgiving today...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You will find lots of advise here. You just won't find tons of data on the posters. I'll admit I'm a bit different, for I have a unique situation with a BOL I live at more and more, a need for people to come to my remote area for commerce, and yet I wouldn't want to give up some details but in that goal some things I'd say or promote.

I do seriously believe, today, in more self sustaining living then prepping, but that may be since I feel well prepared for most things. I'm pretty sure no one can say they are fully prepared for no one knows what God or the socialist will throw at us. I, in fact have said to many, a measure of self sustaining can save people money to be used on preps. That was how I afforded most of my preps....I first managed to grow food, hunt for meet, and that enabled me to spend more money on solar, ammo, and other gear. The solar power saved me money used on utilities to use on biofuels, and that saved me money to be used in more transportation and it just keeps steam rolling into less outgo and more self sustaining life. I am confident I can retreat to my BOL and never come out, but I hope not too.



JessPrep said:


> No MrsInor I have not heard of that, I literally started prepping 4 days ago! Yes, admittedly I am a complete NOOB! Sorry if I offended you, I understand that you don't want to go telling people your personal information, but I don't see the harm in sharing information on your prepping plans if you haven't shared your personal information. Personally I thought this forum was for preppers to share, and helping each other out, while understandably staying anonymous in real life?
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

JessPrep said:


> No MrsInor I have not heard of that, I literally started prepping 4 days ago! Yes, admittedly I am a complete NOOB! Sorry if I offended you, I understand that you don't want to go telling people your personal information, but I don't see the harm in sharing information on your prepping plans if you haven't shared your personal information. Personally I thought this forum was for preppers to share, and helping each other out, while understandably staying anonymous in real life?
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replies, I really appreciate it.


I can assure you that you did not offend her. In our home, Mrs Inor is the one with the brains, I am the one with the obnoxious user interface.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I have nothing but a board with a rusty nail in it.


From that we can infer you also have a hammer and know how to use it


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> From that we can infer you also have a hammer and know how to use it


If I had a hammer, I would hammer in the morning............


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you want some advice on how to do things, ask.
If you want to know what I have, don't ask.


----------



## JessPrep (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, another thing learned today! I didn't mean to ask EXACTLY what you all have, just how advanced in prepping you feel you are. I for one don't feel prepared at all! But more prepared than say the average Joe in denial about the somehow global utopia that will never go wrong. 

Thank you for that explanation inceptor, tbh, I don't think I will be too worried what I share in regards to how much stock pile etc I have (for now - I am still beginning). I guess we will see in time! I will certainly update!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Jess - I probably used the wrong words to try and explain. Thank you to all who explained opsec far better than I could. I would have replied sooner but had to take Inor to the airport. Speaking of which - Inor is in Palo Alto through Wednesday if anyone close by wants a meet up.

One thing about prepping - it never ends. As soon as you think 'I'm okay on water or security or whatever' something else pops up. It wasn't until this year we let our kids know just how prepared we were just so that they would know to come here if tshtf. Prefaced with you do not ever tell anyone else.


----------



## Kanman (Jan 4, 2014)

First let me welcome you and congratulate you on becoming a prepper. That is a very smart first step. Second, just study all of the many threads on the forums on here. Some are not that important, but many, and I mean many have some type of valuable information. The very first thing, IMO, that you should do, is have enough food and water, and other supplies that would sustain you for three days. Everyone's needs are different. Start with three days and go from there. As stated earlier, ask away at the questions, and good luck. 


JessPrep said:


> As a new prepper I would love to know the different levels everyone is in prepping, and how long you have been prepping for.
> 
> How long a food and water supply do you have? Do you have medicines/anti biotics? A safe zone/zones/shelters? etc.
> 
> Thank you everyone, and I look forward to reading your replies.


----------



## JessPrep (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you for explaining MrsInor, that rule definitely makes sense!! TBH, me and the MR haven't even told our immediate families, and don't plan to in the near future. Of course if TSHTF we would do everything in our power to pre warn and help them. (we also plan to try and prep for more than just us)

Thank you Kanman for the warm welcome and advice. We don't yet have a supply of food and water but are looking at that on our next payday. I'll be browsing the food storage thread for ideas!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well in general terms.
We have Security
Land
Water
Food and the ability to grow plenty.
We are aware of what could happen and ready to do what must be done to be ready.
With out totally disrupting our lives we do all we can to improve our chances by improving the list above.
Most of all we refuse to be standing outside cold hungry and lost with a sign asking the government to save us.
Simple things to start out ask your self what you would need if the power ,heat and supply of goods were cut off for a week.
Fill those needs first. When you happy with that extended it two weeks a month and so on. Small steps with out going broke.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Jess, prepping is not a destination, it is a journey.
You are never done.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Jess, each of us have our own concerns and definition of when/how/if the SHTF. As such some prepare for short term natural disasters, some for a gradual unweaving of the social fabric, and some for a catastophic collapse be it from within or without. The point being, there is no one definition of success. Likewise, no two time frames are the same since we all have differing levels of resources, time, commitments, and abilities.

That being said, there are some common approaches that benefit all no matter what your goals are. As mentioned already water, shelter, food, security, and fisrt aid are paramount to survival. Beyond survival, the tools to sustain are just as important. The good thing about these tools is many come in the form of knowledge.

You have to measure your own progress against your own circumstances and situation. It can be daunting to find a group where some have acre upon arce to grow food, have large amounts of food stored, a water supply, and a trusted group. It's important to remember all of these things were built over time. As such, start saving for three days, then a week, then 2 weeks, etc.

Water, shelter, food, secuity, and basic first aid because if you don't survive the early stages there is no need worrying about the later stages.


----------



## Montana Jack (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't mind saying my family and I would last longer than those around us, and have the means to keep most lawless types at bay in a world wrol. Maybe that only buys time to more fully realize how doomed we'd be without a safe bug-out location, I don't know.


----------



## waretrop (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't think I am prepared like all of you guys. I do have about 40 gallons of water in my pantry, and I wouldn't have to go grocery shopping for 6 months but I would have to use my generators to keep things going here. I have no place to go to protect myself. I have guns but no ammo. I could grow stuff in the greenhouse as long as we had sunlight.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

waretrop - you are way more prepared than most. Added to your foodstuffs the greatest thing you have is knowledge.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have enough wheat to make 2 loafs of bread for 1 year
We had about a year supply but have used some lately due to a financial downturn... we are building back up.

We have the ability to get to a point where we are growing our own food...IE if an event hit in september (past growing season) we would be ok

If you have listened to Hank Williams Jr... "A country Boy Can Survive" ..you understand


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We garden and raise chickens for the meat and eggs. I have a buddy that gives me a deer's worth of meat each season.
We have canned and dehydrated food put back. How much? I really don't know, that is The Boss Lady's department.
I'm the homestead security guy, and I have that covered.
There is a river full of fish a mile away.
Our water comes from a well in the front yard.

We're just country folk, doing what country folk do. This is a normal lifestyle around here.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepping is not really about things....But about your mind set, knowledge and tools you will need to survive any situation . You start small, and just think what would I need to get by, 24hrs,48,72, 30 days, 90 days then what if its just gone to Hell ....... Shelter, Water, Food, Security.....Can I stay or must I leave for good . All of us have different situations, some better, some worse, some will get right back to the wild west and oh about 1850. You better know where the water is, how to make fire, and how will I eat . This is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## waretrop (Apr 7, 2014)

My dept. is the food. I got that under control.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

Having hunter gatherer skills of knowing what in the ground will nourish you and what will kill you is priceless. Being able to walk 20-30 miles a day with a pack is a great advantage as well. Being prepared is not only having water and food and weapons to protect you it is understanding where to get water and food if your supply is not substantial. I live well by knowledge and ingrained instinct. Teach yourself how to make fire, cook, build, sew, hunt, fight ect and you will have a better shot than the lazy person with 6 month supply of white rice and no knowledge of true survival. The extra food and water should be there only for emergencies. If the the world changed overnight I would not go to my stored food and water immediately or hopefully for a couple months even years to go. I would be doing what i could with what is in nature. I read a while ago a book called the cellist of sarayevo, one of the characters in this book uses a fishing rod and line with hook to catch a pigeon to eat...being able to adapt is also priceless ^^.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

I never feel like I am ever ready. So much to do, to learn, to know, to share...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cheesewiz said:


> Prepping is not really about things....But about your mind set, knowledge and tools you will need to survive any situation .


Sorry, I am going to be a jerk for a minute... The whole MINDSET thing is crap...!!!!

AND it is about THINGS... You can have the best knowledge and ideas and thoughts..but if you do not have the food put away, or the medicine put away, or security (weapons) you are screwed...

A person with 90 days of food is better off then a person that has no food and lots of "mindset"...

Lets not kid ourselves or new people.....

If the food stops being delivered it is about things... canned goods and canning supplies
If your ship starts to sink it is about things.. life vest - life boat

A person needs to KNOW stuff...BUT first they need things....

Mindset, Knowledge, and tools are great and needed..but first and foremost... it is about things....

Give a person a bunch of food and water and they can (hopefully) get by until they get the MINDSET

Sorry... I may be totally wrong but just wanted to tell you my MINDSET


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Let us compromise. Having the knowledge/mindset is half of prepping. The other half is having the stuff.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Let us compromise. *Having the knowledge/mindset is half of prepping. The other half is having the stuff.*


Having one without the other won't do a whole lot of good.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Without knowledge, all the "stuff" in the world will not save you. Stored food will eventually run out. You must have the knowledge to find or grow food. Guns and ammo are worthless without the skills to use them.


----------



## waretrop (Apr 7, 2014)

This is a growing experience. I am learning everyday.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Sorry, I am going to be a jerk for a minute... The whole MINDSET thing is crap...!!!!
> 
> AND it is about THINGS... You can have the best knowledge and ideas and thoughts..but if you do not have the food put away, or the medicine put away, or security (weapons) you are screwed...
> 
> ...


Things are NOTHING without Knowledge on how to use them, how to get things and what to collect . Your THINGS did not appear out of Space, Your MINDSET took you to that path to PREPARE. What if you get separated from your things by disaster, people or what ever reason. Then your Screwed . I have been around people here that could be dropped in the middle of the Desert with NOTHING and survive as long as need be. Homeless people have nothing and I see them every day surviving with nothing but the head on their shoulders... They find things and make do.

I have been doing this since the 60's with my parents VIA Civil Defense and Bomb shelters for the cold war. They gave me my mindset and knowledge to prepare. If you lost all those things, and *Yes I have plenty*, Then what? I Totally disagree, Give a man a Fish he eats for a Day, Teach a man to fish he eats for a lifetime . Me personally, I could leave my home with my Bag and survive. People who believe they have it all are in deep stuff if they get displaced .

The most powerful weapon in the world is between your ears .... Your Head and Mind . Nightshade above said it right...You better have skills. The stuff is a bonus .


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And bacon..Gotta have lots of bacon, ways to make bacon, ways to cook bacon, ways to save your own bacon....
Seriously, I dont think I will ever be prepared, just a little better off than I was yesterday.
Jessprep, the starter of this thread, It is small steps, and learning. I wish you the best, and you are on the path.......


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cheesewiz said:


> Things are NOTHING without Knowledge on how to use them, how to get things and what to collect .
> 
> Me personally, I could leave my home with my Bag and survive.
> 
> The most powerful weapon in the world is between your ears .... Your Head and Mind . .


Things are nothing unless you know how to use them... lol....open can, eat!!!!! What skills are going to save you... the run and hide skill, the grow veggie skill, the hunt deer skill, the avoid gangs skill....

In all situations a person will stuff..food and water is better off then the hunter with no game in sight.

knowledge is wonderful but you can not eat it.

As to leaving your home with a bag and surviving... LOL since you have no idea what the event or situation will be you have no idea if what your bag has will be the right STUFF...and heck why do you need that stuff..you GOT MINDSET..

My point is...I am tired of the "MIND SET" braggadocio as if those with KNOWLEDGE are somehow superior...

My advise to beginner preppers... focus on the basics...Food, water, Security, shelter... if you have enough stuff put away....you can learn how to grow crops, raise chickens, etc...

United States Marines speak of ETHOS...not mindset....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Bacon..... Yep, you can never have enough bacon


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cheesewiz said:


> People who believe they have it all are in deep stuff if they get displaced .


Situation, Situation, Situation.... If something happens that causes a prepper to leave all his or her preps...I am thinking that it will be a pretty bad event...AND depending on location and time of year....regardless of skills....there is a good chance of death...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> My point is...I am tired of the "MIND SET" braggadocio as if those with KNOWLEDGE are somehow superior...


No one said anything about being superior.



Maine-Marine said:


> My advise to beginner preppers... focus on the basics...Food, water, Security, shelter... if you have enough stuff put away....you can learn how to grow crops, raise chickens, etc...
> 
> United States Marines speak of ETHOS...not mindset....


Funny, you are saying the same thing. So you do agree but you are using different words. It still comes down to the same thing.

You always start with the basics. Always. You can increase you're knowledge along the way but you gotta have the basics. We have been saying the same thing. I figure once your food starts running low, you will use your knowledge to replenish your supply.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Well put inceptor. Got to it before I could find the words.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I think what Mrs Inor was getting at was that having knowledge, but no raw materials to work from is as bad as having all the "stuff" in the world but no idea how to use it. The key is not to "trust only" in your supplies, but to cultivate a means to produce what you need. That being said, having all the knowledge of how to forage or grow things is not going to do you a damn bit of good if you are without food in Minnesota in March or April. You will be dead from starvation long before anything you plant or forage comes up, unless you get damn lucky and happen upon enough wildlife to sustain you, which is becoming increasingly unlikely as the cities expand.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Things are nothing unless you know how to use them... lol....open can, eat!!!!! What skills are going to save you... the run and hide skill, the grow veggie skill, the hunt deer skill, the avoid gangs skill....
> 
> In all situations a person will stuff..food and water is better off then the hunter with no game in sight.
> 
> ...


Do you even bother to read the whole posts? I wrote this in the beginning of the thread .... Oh Wow it sounds just like what you said but you absolutely hate the using your head part and anything with the word Mind in it ...Take a deep breath and please read this ...Its above if you don't believe me ..Pay real good attention to *YOUR ADVISE TO NEW PREPPERS *

Who said anything about growing vegetables ? I live in the desert, Who said a thing about gangs ? I certainly NEVER, EVER said I was SUPERIOR ! One more point I would never leave my humble abode unless I have to, but the point is I could if need be. Below is what I wrote :

*Prepping is not really about things....But about your mind set, knowledge and tools you will need to survive any situation . You start small, and just think what would I need to get by, 24hrs,48,72, 30 days, 90 days then what if its just gone to Hell ....... Shelter, Water, Food, Security.....Can I stay or must I leave for good . All of us have different situations, some better, some worse, some will get right back to the wild west and oh about 1850. You better know where the water is, how to make fire, and how will I eat . This is just the tip of the iceberg.*


----------



## waretrop (Apr 7, 2014)

Deebo said:


> And bacon..Gotta have lots of bacon, ways to make bacon, ways to cook bacon, ways to save your own bacon....

















I have bacon, lots of bacon.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cheesewiz said:


> Do you even bother to read the whole posts? I wrote this in the beginning of the thread .... Oh Wow it sounds just like what you said but you absolutely hate the using your head part and anything with the word Mind in it ...Take a deep breath and please read this ...Its above if you don't believe me ..Pay real good attention to *YOUR ADVISE TO NEW PREPPERS *
> 
> Who said anything about growing vegetables ? I live in the desert, Who said a thing about gangs ? I certainly NEVER, EVER said I was SUPERIOR ! One more point I would never leave my humble abode unless I have to, but the point is I could if need be. Below is what I wrote :
> 
> *Prepping is not really about things....But about your mind set, knowledge and tools you will need to survive any situation . You start small, and just think what would I need to get by, 24hrs,48,72, 30 days, 90 days then what if its just gone to Hell ....... Shelter, Water, Food, Security.....Can I stay or must I leave for good . All of us have different situations, some better, some worse, some will get right back to the wild west and oh about 1850. You better know where the water is, how to make fire, and how will I eat . This is just the tip of the iceberg.*


DO NOT correct me every again when I am on a roll....lol..(<that was a joke)

BUT again..I take exception to "Prepping is not really about things....But about your mind set, knowledge and tools you will need to survive any situation ."

Prepping is about prepping the things you need...(yes yes it is also about prepping the knowledge) BUT overall..it is about stuff...think about military exercises.. beans, bullets.... bandaids

If you got enough food, water, etc...you are doing well...

even a stupid person can squeek by with enough FOOD


----------

